# Dew Drop Arc



## PersistentNomad (Sep 3, 2016)

Taken in my front garden a few weeks ago


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2016)

Super


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool! This is almost like an abstract. And the bokeh looks very nice contrasting with the drops!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 4, 2016)

Absolutely a great abstract, love it.
(as for me, I'd make a slightly different crop, loose the out of focus things on the right, sharpenPLUS the big drop -because it's not completely sharp- and I'd slightly darken the image, but, that's just me...)


----------



## paigew (Sep 4, 2016)

Awesome. I agree about the square crop


----------

